
My data is bigger than your data - iamtechaddict
http://lintool.github.io/my-data-is-bigger-than-your-data/
======
mariusz79
In 2052: Remember when 60PB was considered Big Data? Now even empty MS Word
.docx is bigger than that.

~~~
JTon
Ha! I certainly hope not

~~~
MrVitaliy
Assuming MS is dead, 60PB of data is what google might mine on you for
creating an empty google doc.

------
rdtsc
"We do Little Data here."

Said no dev team ever.

Who in the world wants to work with little or mildly large data? No one.
Everyone does Big Data. I've used the word too when processing < 1TB worth of
data. Seemed big to me.

It is really just a fad word at this point "Cloud". *aaS, or how "Object
Oriented" was.

------
boca
"This webpage has a redirect loop". On chrome.

~~~
mdellabitta
It's just generating more big data via logging.

------
AznHisoka
I don't want big data. I'd trade places with a Snapchat that stores very
little big data in exchange for big profit.

------
tn13
I am not sure if size of data and clusters is something people could brag
about as if it is "bigger the better".

I am more interested in seeing what kind of engineering efforts they are
putting to minimize the size of data and clusters.

~~~
thrownaway2424
Soooo true. In my former life I frequently came across traders or quantitative
analysts who wanted to use "big data stuff" to analyze their stupid ideas. I
never gave these people clusters of Hapoops or whatever they'd been reading
about on the blogs. Usually what I did is reformatted their data files into
column-oriented systems (like Vertica) or varint+delta-encoded timeseries that
would fit into a single CPU's cache memory.

------
programminggeek
My data is not very big.

------
mariusz79
"It does not matter how big it is but how you use it" :)

